# injections.........?



## Fimbrithil (Jun 21, 2012)

ok there are several places you can inject CDT but iwant to know which ones best. so i look it up on the internet and the first thing to pop up is a diagran on the edible parts of the goat.please help.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot of people including me do it in the armpit of the front leg that way they walk it out also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have been doing it on their shoulder... Is it easier to give it on the arm pit? I am new at giving shots still lol!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We do it in the front of the shoulder too, though it's most common under armpit. And Sweetgoats is right about armpit, it gets walked out.
If the concern is "tainting" the meat dont worry about it, it is miniscule.


----------

